# Upgrade jails



## nisso (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm currently running a few jails on i386 host machine and i want to move these jails to a new amd64 server. My questions are: 
1. After backup and restore jails to a new host do i have to upgrade somehow packages and ports within jails using 64 src tree or i should use a separate i386 source tree to accomplish this ?
2. ... or continue to run jails without any touch at all - in this case, i think, there is no benefits of migration to amd64, right ?

Generally, I want to know the best and proper way to do this.

Thanks!


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 19, 2010)

You will want to recompile your ports on the new machine.


----------



## ctaranotte (Aug 19, 2010)

Could you post your current make.conf?


----------



## nisso (Aug 19, 2010)

You mean using *portupgrade*, don't you ?
But what about a jail's system binaries resides in /bin, /sbin (also and userland part)? They was compiled on old i386 system, and yes - they work fine on new server. 

May be a better idea is to recreate each jail, then install the same ports and using old config files. Have to think about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## nisso (Aug 19, 2010)

```
NO_PROFILE = true

# DO NOT include X11 related libraries
WITHOUT_X11=yes
WITHOUT_X=yes
WITH_X=NO
ENABLE_GUI=NO




WITHOUT_ATM=yes
WITHOUT_CALENDAR=yes
WITHOUT_GAMES=yes
WITHOUT_I4B=yes
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=yes
WITHOUT_IPX=yes
WITHOUT_LPR=yes
WITHOUT_NETCAT=yes
WITHOUT_NIS=yes
WITHOUT_RCMDS=yes
WITHOUT_WPA_SUPPLICANT_EAPOL=yes
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=yes


CFLAGS = -O2 -pipe
WITHOUT_DEBUG = yes


# added by use.perl 2009-12-02 13:18:08
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```


----------

